# Sticky  SnowCare for Troops



## Mike_PS

*SnowCare for Troops Provides Free Snow & Ice Removal for Veterans, Military Families *

*National Program Seeks Volunteers and Recipients for Eighth Winter Season*​
Iron Mountain, Mich. (November 6, 2017) - Before the first winter blast, BOSS Snowplow invites snow and ice professionals and military families to learn more about SnowCare for Troops, a program that pairs volunteer snow and ice removal contractors with local military families and disabled veterans in need of a helping hand. In areas with regular ice and snowstorms, winter makes the routine of daily life even harder, especially for those dealing with a military deployment or service-related disability. Now in its eighth year, SnowCare for Troops has provided free snow and ice removal services for thousands of our nation's heroes and their families, and they're gearing up to do it again.

SnowCare for Troops was created by the national non-profit Project Evergreen and is modeled after their successful GreenCare for Troops program. It is open to military families across the country with an active deployment and veterans with a post-9/11, service connected disability. Those interested are encouraged to visit the web site for qualifying details and to sign up.

"SnowCare for Troops is more than clearing driveways and sidewalks of snow and ice. It is a way to ease the burden of deployments on military families and to help veterans with disabilities maintain their independence," said Cindy Code, executive director of Project EverGreen. "We're very grateful for the commitment of our dedicated volunteers and the continued support from BOSS Snowplow."

*Volunteers Needed*

The program actively seeks volunteers willing to add a few more stops to their winter service route this season. Volunteers provide complimentary snow and ice removal services to qualifying military families when they need it most. Interested volunteers can learn more online. Volunteers are particularly needed in Colorado, Alaska, Ohio and Connecticut.

"BOSS backs you up, and sponsoring the SnowCare for Troops program allows us to help those who need extra assistance to restore order after winter snowstorms," said Mark Klossner, Marketing Vice President for BOSS Snowplow.

*About BOSS Snowplow *
BOSS Snowplow is a leader in the snow and ice management business with a growing line of plows for trucks, UTVs, and ATVs, salt and sand spreaders and box plows built for the snow and ice management professional, as well as the homeowner. All products are designed for ease of use, quality and durability. With a market competitive warranty, uncompromising quality and high level of craftsmanship, BOSS has grown to be a leader in the sales of truck mount plows. BOSS products are designed and manufactured in Iron Mountain, Michigan, in an approved ISO 9001:2008 registered facility. BOSS maintains a network of nearly 800 dealers worldwide. For more information on BOSS Snowplow call 800-286-4155 or visit the company's website at www.bossplow.com.

*About Project Evergreen*
Headquartered in Cleveland, Ohio, Project EverGreen (www.ProjectEvergreen.org) is a national nonprofit organization committed to informing the public about the positive effects of well-maintained green spaces, including lawns and landscapes, sports turf, golf courses, trees and parks. SnowCare for Troops is modeled after its successful sister program, GreenCare for Troops, which provides free lawn and landscape services to military families.


----------



## JustJeff

@Michael J. Donovan, I've read your post, and clicked on every link in it, but have yet to see a place to register to donate some of my TIME. They have links to donate money, but I haven't found a place where I can register to help plow some of the deployed/disabled vets. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Philbilly2

I had the same issue...


----------



## Mike_PS

It is within the Project Evergreen link but here is a direct link

http://projectevergreen.org/greencare-and-snowcare-for-troops/


----------



## Mike_PS

you can scroll down that page and click on the I want to volunteer link


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, I'd like to help out if I can when I'm done with my routes. And I know it's not MJD's job, he's just posting the link, but I'd like to know if these people are all truly either deployed or disabled, and not just some lazy slob looking for a freebie.


----------



## JustJeff

Thank you.


----------



## Brian Young

I wish I could say we had a good experience doing this because I believe in the cause but will never do it again! Long story short, we were called one time after being signed up for years with no calls for it (so it caught me off guard) and was called by the home owner, I thought a rep. would have called first. Any way, she called about 1 month into plowing season during a heavy storm and she lived 15 miles from the furthest account we had. We were both pleasant to each other, she said she understands, I even tried to find someone to help her out. I thought that was the end of it until she proceeds to give us a 1 star review blasting us through yelp or Google saying we were liars, unprofessional etc. Never again!


----------



## JustJeff

Wow, that's too bad. I just signed up for 5 to give it a try. On the form, they do ask how far you're willing to travel to help out. I said 10 miles from the shop's zip code. I guess now that I think about it, depending on where you are exactly in your zip code, that could be quite a ways. But it did also say on the sign-up form that a homeowner will call you/us directly.


----------



## Brian Young

JustJeff said:


> Wow, that's too bad. I just signed up for 5 to give it a try. On the form, they do ask how far you're willing to travel to help out. I said 10 miles from the shop's zip code. I guess now that I think about it, depending on where you are exactly in your zip code, that could be quite a ways. But it did also say on the sign-up form that a homeowner will call you/us directly.


Yeah it is too bad. Around here 10 miles is too far, we get hammered with lake effect and people who don't stay home so it could take a couple hours to drive 10 miles.


----------



## JustJeff

That sucks. Well, I'm going to give it a shot as best I can, but I can't drive for an hour to get to a homeowner's house after 16 hours in the seat already. I'm just going to do the best I can to help them.


----------



## Philbilly2

Since I only take care of my properties now a days, I too signed up.

We will see how it goes.


----------



## ktfbgb

I signed up too. Requested the Info packet to give to my dad. He is on the board for the MOAA chapter here. So maybe they can get word out so folks can actually use it.


----------



## JustJeff

I signed up two weeks ago, and haven't heard anything yet (from vets). I've gotten an email or two from the organization, but that's about it.


----------



## RyanGallant

I wish the program also was available to service disabled veterans and elderly veterans


----------



## wizardsr

RyanGallant said:


> I wish the program also was available to service disabled veterans and elderly veterans


It IS available to veterans with a service related disability, but not "elderly veterans". They have to be careful not to open it up to too many participants, as they risk overwhelming volunteers. They already have a tough time matching up families, as there are too few volunteers, and many of us have such a tight service area, that we can't help them when they're too far away.

We've had a number of families over the years that we've helped out, and despite the program's best efforts, we've seen plenty of abuse. We love helping out the "single parent" whose spouse is deployed, as we know how hard it is to keep a household running with kids etc by themselves. We don't however love the freeloading parents who sign up when their 18 year old kid, who had never shoveled the driveway in their life, goes off to training, and suddenly the parents feel entitled to a free service. Not what the program was intended for!


----------



## RyanGallant

Good to know!! I’m going to sign up


----------



## allagashpm

For those of you with some questions I signed up for this 4 or 5 years ago I think. 

I did not hear anything for a long time then one day a representative called me and asked if I was willing to help a young family where the husband was being deployed for 9 months. The family did not contact me directly. 

She gave me their info and I set up a meeting with the family before he left, I think in September, he left in December, to get to know them and look at the driveway etc. 
They were extremely grateful as they had just had a baby and the wife was clearly overwhelmed with him leaving, and he wanted to make sure she was all set. 

It was a great experience and very rewarding for me. The wife was very nice and polite when our paths crossed, although I rarely spoke with her, I didn't want to make her uncomfortable with her husband gone. 
I did their fall clean up for them so he could enjoy his time with them before he left, then started the plowing. 

I loved doing it and pretty soon in addition to the plowing I started doing all the shoveling, then I even started clearing off her car too haha. 

Did all the spring cleanup and weekly mowing as well, lawn was a pain in the ass with toys, ****, and a 36 inch gate to the back so I couldn't use my ztr. 

When I did her fall clean up the second and last time, it looked great and I went all out, even trimming all the hedges. 
When I was leaving I noticed all the other houses had decorations and whatnot but hers didn't have anything. 

I went out and spent about 150-200 bucks on mums, pumpkins, corn stalks, hay bales all that **** and put it all up before she got home from work. 

She sent me an email that night that said how much she appreciated it and she had the worst day all that, had cried all night. 
Then the next morning her mother calls me bawling her eyes out thanking me saying I could not possibly have any idea how much it meant to them and my timing was perfect. I still don't know what the hell went on that day for her but I was glad I did it (my wife wasn't thrilled about me spending 200 bucks on her house when ours was bare)

Later on she emailed me that he was back that was it, I thanked them and she said they had a gift for me but I never went over and never heard from them again. 

I had another call after a blizzard to dig out a disabled vet like 25 miles from me. No way that was going to happen and they were fine even though it was technically in my radius. Don't know wtf I was thinking when I put 25 miles, as others said 10 would be the most. 

In my opinion it will be hit or miss, but I also think it is what you decide to make of it. 
I got no referrals from it, but aside from this post I never promoted it either, mainly because I did not want calls for free mowing or plowing every day to be honest. 

It was really rewarding for me personally, I was glad I did it and that I could help someone out.


----------



## Mitragorz

I've gotten a few calls in the last few years saying that I was "matched" but nothing came of it.

This past year, though, I was matched with the family of a local serviceman that was killed in a helo crash in the sandbox.

The woman said "it's not the kind of people we usually service but this is a special circumstance and it'd be great if you'd make an exception and help them out." Of course I'll help them out. And as far as I'm concerned, I'll help them out every year that I'm in business.

I'll admit, I teared up a little bit on the phone. And on the drive there the first time... Their entire block was lined with little American flags.

I only actually serviced them once, out of the 3 or 4 times I stopped by. It seemed they were getting a lot of help from the neighbors.

I never met the family, never got a call or a thank you, no waves from the windows... And that's fine. They've suffered the ultimate sacrifice. If I can be the wind in the night that blows away some of their problems, albeit small ones like driveways and walkways, and brushing off cars so they don't have to... I'm good with that. They don't need to worry about me, it's my job (privilege?) to worry about them.

I'm happy to be part of the program.


----------



## tpendagast

For what’s its worth
How does a set of patents have an 18 year old get deployed?
He would be deployed from his base where he lives in the barracks 
The parents would live at home of record 

The only time this would happen is if the parents were dependents Of the soldier, which means they’d be very elderly or infirm...
The program is for dependents 
How would parents register for the program without dependent status/ids?


----------



## SnowBusters-Official

Thank 


Michael J. Donovan said:


> *SnowCare for Troops Provides Free Snow & Ice Removal for Veterans, Military Families *
> 
> *National Program Seeks Volunteers and Recipients for Eighth Winter Season*​
> Iron Mountain, Mich. (November 6, 2017) - Before the first winter blast, BOSS Snowplow invites snow and ice professionals and military families to learn more about SnowCare for Troops, a program that pairs volunteer snow and ice removal contractors with local military families and disabled veterans in need of a helping hand. In areas with regular ice and snowstorms, winter makes the routine of daily life even harder, especially for those dealing with a military deployment or service-related disability. Now in its eighth year, SnowCare for Troops has provided free snow and ice removal services for thousands of our nation's heroes and their families, and they're gearing up to do it again.
> 
> SnowCare for Troops was created by the national non-profit Project Evergreen and is modeled after their successful GreenCare for Troops program. It is open to military families across the country with an active deployment and veterans with a post-9/11, service connected disability. Those interested are encouraged to visit the web site for qualifying details and to sign up.
> 
> "SnowCare for Troops is more than clearing driveways and sidewalks of snow and ice. It is a way to ease the burden of deployments on military families and to help veterans with disabilities maintain their independence," said Cindy Code, executive director of Project EverGreen. "We're very grateful for the commitment of our dedicated volunteers and the continued support from BOSS Snowplow."
> 
> *Volunteers Needed*
> 
> The program actively seeks volunteers willing to add a few more stops to their winter service route this season. Volunteers provide complimentary snow and ice removal services to qualifying military families when they need it most. Interested volunteers can learn more online. Volunteers are particularly needed in Colorado, Alaska, Ohio and Connecticut.
> 
> "BOSS backs you up, and sponsoring the SnowCare for Troops program allows us to help those who need extra assistance to restore order after winter snowstorms," said Mark Klossner, Marketing Vice President for BOSS Snowplow.
> 
> *About BOSS Snowplow *
> BOSS Snowplow is a leader in the snow and ice management business with a growing line of plows for trucks, UTVs, and ATVs, salt and sand spreaders and box plows built for the snow and ice management professional, as well as the homeowner. All products are designed for ease of use, quality and durability. With a market competitive warranty, uncompromising quality and high level of craftsmanship, BOSS has grown to be a leader in the sales of truck mount plows. BOSS products are designed and manufactured in Iron Mountain, Michigan, in an approved ISO 9001:2008 registered facility. BOSS maintains a network of nearly 800 dealers worldwide. For more information on BOSS Snowplow call 800-286-4155 or visit the company's website at www.bossplow.com.
> 
> *About Project Evergreen*
> Headquartered in Cleveland, Ohio, Project EverGreen (www.ProjectEvergreen.org) is a national nonprofit organization committed to informing the public about the positive effects of well-maintained green spaces, including lawns and landscapes, sports turf, golf courses, trees and parks. SnowCare for Troops is modeled after its successful sister program, GreenCare for Troops, which provides free lawn and landscape services to military families.


Thank you for this post, They say they really need help in Ohio, Just my luck thats where I am  So I did what was right to do an signed up.


----------



## BossPlowLady

Thanks MJD, we will sign up for sure.


----------



## SnowHampshire

Soooo what exactly is Boss helping with? Did I miss something? I'll admit, I didn't do a detailed reading of that post but what I saw was a call to plow guys to help troops and veterans for free (which is fine and great) with Boss's name all over it with no actual contribution from the company. ‍♂Huh?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc.

SnowHampshire said:


> Soooo what exactly is Boss helping with? Did I miss something? I'll admit, I didn't do a detailed reading of that post but what I saw was a call to plow guys to help troops and veterans for free (which is fine and great) with Boss's name all over it with no actual contribution from the company. ‍♂Huh?


Boss provides a financial contribution to the program and in exchange gets to advertise.


----------



## SnowHampshire

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Boss provides a financial contribution to the program and in exchange gets to advertise.


Gotcha. My fault l, I didn't see anything about a financial contribution. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## 143LCASR

JustJeff said:


> Ya, I'd like to help out if I can when I'm done with my routes. And I know it's not MJD's job, he's just posting the link, but I'd like to know if these people are all truly either deployed or disabled, and not just some lazy slob looking for a freebie.


I've done three families with the Greencare and they are connected through the program. The program verifies that they are deployed or they are disabled. This makes it easy.


----------

